# Local 130 in new orleans



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Since no one has responded I imagine there is no one from that local on the forum. I looked at the job board and it does not look all that good for that local last time they posted. 

I would talk to the hall and/or the apprenticeship and ask how many of them are out. If the apprenticeship is planning good they will not usually have too many out for long. But there are lots of variables, so call and ask. Apprentices typically stay working until they top out, then the JW, the economy, and luck all play in to if someone is working or not.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

They have a big presence down there but I am not sure of their outlook right now. 
There is a ton of prevailing wage work there I know because we have been on some. 

There is also some 130 guys working here on a few jobs for a NO contractor. 

995 here in baton rouge is pretty busy right now due to the construction of a new casino but the contractor is from north LA.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

We are real busy in Houma but no union here


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Theriot said:


> We are real busy in Houma but no union here


We are doing a job in Paradis.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

We have plenty of work here just a little south of you about 60 miles but without union the pay isn't going to be what u are looking for. Once u go union well you know they say


----------



## Bhard (Jul 30, 2011)

Theriot said:


> We are real busy in Houma but no union here


I'm from Houma also but I can't find a helper job to save my life


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

walkerj said:


> We are doing a job in Paradis.


 Years ago I did alot of work down in Houma, Morgan City, Lockport, Larose, Cutoff, and just about every other town down there. I would always stop at a little store in Paradis on the way down there. 
I am not sure how much work is in New Orleans but the guys I know there are really busy. Still alot of FEMA jobs and the two billion dollar hospitals should be starting soon.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

There is still a little house rising going on in new Orleans. Of course down the bayou too. Try going to a supple house giving them your name and number with a brief work history. My last three helpers I hired were hired that way.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

If your in Houma drop your name off at Valley Lighting and Supply or Teche


----------

